# Info on Victor Overman needed



## 66TigerCat (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm trying to date an 1890s Victor Overman pneumatic tire safety. Anyone know a source for catalog scans or serial number info ? Will post pics soon. It's complete and original. It has a spoon brake with a July 1889 date stamp, I'm assuming it's a patent date and that the bike is slightly later. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## walter branche (Feb 12, 2012)

*overman*

is the name tag a wrap around, or an oblong shape-show the pedals,show the brake setup,wood or trap door metal rims??? thanks walter branche


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 12, 2012)

Badge is a wrap around. Rims are wood. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## pelletman (Feb 14, 2012)

66TigerCat said:


> Badge is a wrap around. Rims are wood. Pics tomorrow.




Between 1895 and 99


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 14, 2012)

My understanding is that patent dates are usually pretty accurate as to build/manufacture date. 

Walter will know more about that though. 

I'm not the expert.


----------



## pelletman (Feb 15, 2012)

If you are looking to date within a decade or so then maybe, but all they really tell you is the bike was built after that date.


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 15, 2012)

pelletman said:


> If you are looking to date within a decade or so then maybe, but all they really tell you is the bike was built after that date.




Right - patents were valid for a period of 17 years from date of issuance, so an item may have been manufactured any time within that range.  Other known attributes must be used in conjunction with patent dates when determining date of manufacture.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 15, 2012)

*Victor Overman pics*




 

 

 

 

 



It's amazing how complete this is down to the cork grips. It has straight pull spokes that are double butted and tied/soldered. It has a block chain also.


----------



## pelletman (Feb 15, 2012)

Sweet!  1895ish.  For sale?


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 15, 2012)

It was loaned to our shop for display. Any guess as to a value ?


----------



## pelletman (Feb 15, 2012)

Not 95 and not 99.  High hundreds


----------



## walter branche (Feb 15, 2012)

*coasting pegs*

the coasting pegs mounted on the front forks were changed in 94 , these resemble early coasting pegs like that are found on the early spring fork bikes, I think this bike could be 93 or early 94 ,.. only because of the brake spoon and the coasting pegs ,. the bike would be offered for around 500.00 at some bicycle shows and or pickers.If on ebay ,it might go over 1,000.00, - anyone who wants a high quality bike would jump all over this ..wpb


----------



## oldspoke (Feb 15, 2012)

Very NICE original bike ! This one should only be cleaned and preserved. A fine "wheel" from one of the top makers. Did
the folks that loaned it for display offer any history ? Family member or ? Thanks for showing it !
Glenn


----------



## pelletman (Feb 15, 2012)

Walter in 95 the Victors still looked like the earlier pneumatics and had steel trap door rims.  This is 96, 7 or 8..


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 16, 2012)

oldspoke said:


> Very NICE original bike ! This one should only be cleaned and preserved. A fine "wheel" from one of the top makers. Did
> the folks that loaned it for display offer any history ? Family member or ? Thanks for showing it !
> Glenn





Glenn - When I asked where the owner found it all he said was "long story..." I'll ask him for it when I see him again. I was looking for a value as I'd like to make him a fair offer. He had four others from the same period, two mens and two ladies, that he gave away ! Not sure why he kept this one. It's got so many great features and it's complete. It does have two small dings, one in the seat tube and one in the top tube. It's pretty light for such a big bike.


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 16, 2012)

Really nice to see such lasting originality - hope you get it!


----------



## walter branche (Feb 16, 2012)

*pegs*

any one could update the wheels . my thoughts were from the early example of the coasting pegs and the shape of the brake spoon


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Feb 16, 2012)

*pictures*

I've got a lot of Victor pictures on this page -

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/?page_id=2195

(I think mine might have been a '94 rather than '93)


----------



## pelletman (Feb 16, 2012)

Walter, it's later than 95.  The frame styles are different.


----------

